# New Member



## Powodzenie (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey guys...

This is my first post, I was on another forum which many might have been on but in the last 3 weeks they have disapeared.  I have been following Anthony Robert site about what has happened so i guess i need some new advice from some new people on different topics.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Powodzenie* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards


World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------

